# Digitise Your Slides/transparencies Very Cheaply!



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have owned film scanners but found them to be very slow and cumbersome.

The image below was taken with my 2 Megapixel compact camera and a slide viewer bought from Stan's workplace, which he highly recommended, about 10 or so years ago









I will post more about the technique later as I have a Doctors appointment in a mo.

High blood pressure/stress etc.....

The film was Kodachrome II

The camera was a Kodak Retinette 1A

The year 1969

The cheeky little chap was me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Is that an FE Victor?

I found this the easiest way:-

second-hand slide duplicator off the,bay....Â£12

second-hand T-mount for same, off the 'bay Â£2

Zoom and crop...straight onto the memory card...


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Is that an FE Victor?
> 
> Looks like an FD, my first car, same colour aswell.
> 
> Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> Is that an FE Victor?
> 
> I found this the easiest way:-
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

It's an FD (2000SL) and it was my Grandad's the other car was my Dad's Viva HB.

I may well buy a digital SLR and it will be a Canon as I like their EF mount better than the mount Nikon and Minolta use.

The lens interchangeability is nice too as I could have a film body too









The Doc's signed me off for another two weeks, BP 170/120, so I shall be taking my Zenit out on a few walks during the forthcoming fortnight.

I would be very interested to see some of your results please Roger.

I've got thousands of slides and strips of slide film I processed myself during the 1980s and 1990s.

Best regards,

Ian


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Ian..

memories...memories......We had acouple of HBs before getting an FE...we bought it to tow a small caravan....it was one of my favourite cars...it was the 2.3 SOHC and (from memory) it was tow-car of the year in 1982...ours was L reg (1983?).

.......it wanst "trouble free", but I loved it...apart from it was a hideous yellow colour!

I can recommend the EOS 350D....I too, have found a film scanner a bit slow....good results...but takes an age.

With the duplicator, just set a nice slow ASA setting...5 secs exposeure....point it at the sky and away...no "shake problems either.

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> Hi Ian..
> 
> memories...memories......We had acouple of HBs before getting an FE...we bought it to tow a small caravan....it was one of my favourite cars...it was the 2.3 SOHC and (from memory) it was tow-car of the year in 1982...ours was L reg (1983?).
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

I would imagine you mean 1972 and 73?

I had a 1972 VX4/90 which had twin headlights,twin carbs and an overdrive.

I'll take a look at the EOS 350.

Thanks for the info.

Best regards,

Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep 72 = K

My grandad,s Viva


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

pg tips said:


> yep 72 = K
> 
> My grandad,s Viva


Gorgeous Paul









Looks like a DeLuxe with SL wheel embelishers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've no idea ian, Gramps and his car are long since gone. He had it from about 74 I think and polished it almost every weekend until he had to sell it because he couldn't see to drive any longer some 20 years later.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, of course I meant 72 & 73









This was a later one of mine..a VIVA 2.3... which I campaigned for several years of Road Rallying.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

according to the rac hpi check vmj284k is a viva 1256 1800cc?

I'd love to know if it's still on the road, a guy in london bought it, my brother drove it down there with grandad and got the train back, the thing nearly didn't make it, overheated twice on the way, it hadn't been more than about 5 miles at a time for the previous 3 years, probably wasn't used to operating temperatures


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

pg tips said:


> according to the rac hpi check vmj284k is a viva 1256 1800cc?
> 
> I'd love to know if it's still on the road, a guy in london bought it, my brother drove it down there with grandad and got the train back, the thing nearly didn't make it, overheated twice on the way, it hadn't been more than about 5 miles at a time for the previous 3 years, probably wasn't used to operating temperatures


The 1800 and 2300 were only made in SL trim.My Dad had an 1800SL SEH559L in 1972.

The SL had stainless steel trims above the sills and a different radiator grille.

I have owned 4 different Vivas myself,all 1256cc and different trim levels.

The larger engined models were re-badged Magnum from late 1973 onwards.



Roger said:


> Yes, of course I meant 72 & 73
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff!

I still like Vivas and would happily buy one tomorrow


----------

